# Ugly Stik 12' XH casting



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

12' XH casting rod. USBWBSF2550C122 6-12 lure WT. 25-50 lb test

Just bought this, but got the wrong rod, got casting instead of spinning.......Rookie mistake.

$45 firm. Prefer not to ship but will at buyers expense. Near Raleigh, NC.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

What a deal!!
I have one I have used for years.....Nothing really special other than horsepower....you can launch the cast and drag a house if needed!!


----------

